# i now know...



## Aaran (Sep 18, 2007)

*Mini in a shed build*

...just how hard it is to strip off 2k single stage from a car that someone forgot to add hardener to.....

worst bodyshop job ever!

worse than hand sanding a car, worse than getting thinners in your eyes, worse than using paint stripper or getting that in your eyes even.

never again, will tell them to go acid dip the car of have it blasted off :lol:


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Two words VERY MESSY but suppose with it being soft it would have been easier


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Nice !


----------



## Aaran (Sep 18, 2007)

no the car was painted 4 years ago, it only went "hard" a year or to back.

went all cracked and marbely, clogs 80 grit in about 3 seconds and i have had to pretty much wash it off with abralon and using gunwash thinners rarther than water as the lube.

it works but its such a slog to get it off. 

should have it in primer tonight, i hope!


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

That sounds like a ****e job !!!


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

spray some hardener and thinner mixed over it


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

Why didn't you use paint stripper??


----------



## Aaran (Sep 18, 2007)

my first thought was to paint stripper, but being an old mini its entire body is basically skimmed in 2mm worth of bodyfiller :lol: last time i used stripper over filler and tried painting it the filler absorbed some stripper and caused lots of nastyness.

if it were up to me it would have gone for a £500 acid tanking, but customer was happy to pay for me to remove what was left by hand, i feel sorry for the people that had to get the majority of all the flat panels lol. i gave up on the front end and pretty much used the grinder and wire wheel to bare metal most of it along with the filler (no idea why filler needs to be applied to perfectly pressed steel panels!)

nm


----------



## Aaran (Sep 18, 2007)

mini now in primer. managed to get 3 decent coats down of highbuild so will flat that off tomorrow with 400 abranet on the long board, then p800 abralon wet and then let it dry off until thursday night and basecoat!

might even paint the roof tomorrow, not decided weather to do that first or last lol


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Love the passion Aaran, the end result will be worth it.


Good luck, John Tht.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Piiiiiiccccccsssss !


----------



## Aaran (Sep 18, 2007)

camera went dead (really need new battery, think 3600+ photos in my photobucket will attest its had some use in its life lol) 

will grab some thursday before the color coats, roof on sunday. only got back in at 11.30pm, guy also has an austin frog eye (its actually above me in his unit, never noticed it until he pointed it out) so i get that project some time this year, and looking at what little is left its going to be one hell of a rebuild!

anyway primer flatted in p400 abranet, then p800 to smooth it out (used abralon for the large panels and paper for nooks and crannies) anyway you know its flat and ready for paint when you can see the light reflections in the primer surface :lol:

need sleep, been working 8am until 11pm sines last friday including sat and sunday! night off tomorrow and well deserved!


----------



## Aaran (Sep 18, 2007)

primer after p800



















2k solid gloss mixed










and painted. went with 3 coats due to the ammount of crap blowing into the paint so plenty for lots of wetflatting

















































































































































lots of wet flatting and polish to come because e of lots of crap going into the finish, jsut roof to do tomorrow or sat evening


----------



## Aaran (Sep 18, 2007)

first time in the sun! woof painted old english white sat PM
































































looks good but all the crap in the paint lets it down. out came the 2000 3m grit on a hard block to cut down the dust nibs, then a 3000 trizact pad on the DA to block flat the large areas out to reduce the peel.










polishing














































did get a few comparission shots to, you should be able to see all the nibs and crap in the paint in these, and the effect after




























no crap and alot less peel (this paint was laid at about 9c, hence the need to lots of thinner to get the paint to flow nice but all the peel on the sides)

car wetsanded bar the roof!
































































customers next project for me , frog eye! i never turn down work, and he knows refabbing the tub along is going to be serious money, let alone the entire car




























will do a thread for that one when it comes down, **** loads more crx/honda work first


----------



## patience (Jul 10, 2013)

Worse than thinners in your eyes haha... That made me cringe lol


----------



## Aaran (Sep 18, 2007)

round 2 to begin! drove it here. time to finish it


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Looks ace


----------

